# Question



## Godmaster (Feb 8, 2006)

im going to start growing with a hydro system. im propary going to do the bubbler thing or a Bucket way. But i heard there are hydro stores? Also would they have cloning Machines? wat is the differnt between a machine and doing it by hand? im still new to this


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

Dude, If your getting into hydro read up with growing edge. Magazine for Hydro Gardners. I know cheesy but a wealth of info.

heres a link to the basics. Trust me dude, got to start in the basics with hydro before diving in to what you need to grow. Get the terminology and the different system basic concepts.
http://www.growingedge.com/basics/start.html

My first grow (which keep in mind I never grew MJ with Hydro) was tomatos with a just for kids bubbler plan on this site, taught me a ton on hydro. Don't laugh got to start somewhere. I reused the parts to make a bubbler for clones.


----------



## Godmaster (Feb 8, 2006)

Alright thanks. Ya i printed like 10 things from that web site. thats where i got the plan for a Hyrdo System. do they have alot of Hyrdo Stores in CA?? beause i just want to buy it with cash and leave without putting a Name or Address down


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

The only things you should need to buy from a hydro store is medium and nutrients. everything else can be got at wal-mart and home depot. You'll save a fortune building your own system.

As far as name and address, I don't see what the concern is. Over half (if not more) the fresh veggies you eat in the winter time at the grocerers are hydro grown. but yeah, look it up in the nurseries in your local area they should carry at least some of the things you need. I am forced to buy mine online due to the fact the closest hydro place is 2 hrs. away.


----------



## Godmaster (Feb 8, 2006)

Alright well i want to learn all about it so. but you are right
I need to first Learn how to crawl before i walk. im learning all the basic of growing. i just downloaded alot of ebooks and i got that Video too. About to watch it right now. wat system do you use Mutt??


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2006)

I am nothing right at the moment(don't ask I don't want to get into it, very sensitive subject). I was soil die hard, but after playing with it with non-MJ thought damn this is too easy and too clean  . I use a homeade bubbler on my non-MJ stuff (have for 3 years damn yield on italian herbs blew me away). I am going to ebb-n-flo my next gro. I am also going to get into aeroponics for shits and giggles (from what I read I will end up killing all my plants by accident probabaly 1st go around, thank god for bagseed) trial and error. That video in my link? if so enjoy. It is that simple.

Despite what anyone says. I always think one good indoor soil grow is the best way to start. Get some soil and plant a seed and help it grow with good ferts and lots of care and training. You'll learn a lot. IMHO


----------



## Godmaster (Feb 9, 2006)

oh alright. in that 1 Video . Mr Green I SMoke Chrionic. would anybody happen to have like a List of stuff he used or anything because that be tight? if not i was thinking i could try to make a list of all the things he uses


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2006)

He was useing General Hydroponics Nutrients. 3-part mix. (stoney bud and Haze One use this)
There are single mixes with PH buffers that are very easy to use though.

Mediums:
Perlite, Vermiculite, Hydroton, lava rocks, it goes on and on.

This is what haze and stoney posted in another thread:


> A ration 2/3 vermiculite and perlite to 1/3 hydroton


----------



## Godmaster (Feb 9, 2006)

o tight thanks


----------

